# Pmv



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

I went to Central Park in NYC for National Pigeon Day on June 13, 2009 and brought two of my birds. Both are feral rescues and I have had both for over
one year. One of them was diagnosed as having PMV and has lasting neurological symptoms (torticollis). The program was really great and I
was enjoying myself until somebody who said they were a rehabber came
up to me and said I was being cruel by keeping my PMV bird alive that PMV
was like AVAIN AIDS that I could give it to my other birds and make the birds
in the park sick with it too. Most of the info I learned about PMV was thanks to alot of you that post on this forum as well as my avain vet who takes in PMV birds. I got this ladies name and never would I ever bring any animal/bird to her to rehab. I believe if an animal has a will to live humans have an obligation to give it a chance. Some people have a touch of death and just a plain bad attitude and shouldn't be vets or rehabbers. I just wanted to give a shout out and many thanks to all who contribute to
this forum because without it alot of kind and caring people would be lost
when it comes to caring for wild birds. If it means anything i trust your
years of experience more than that womans thoughts. Any feedback about this subject would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Pat


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Patty_Duke said:


> I went to Central Park in NYC for National Pigeon Day on June 13, 2009 and brought two of my birds. Both are feral rescues and I have had both for over
> one year. One of them was diagnosed as having PMV and has lasting neurological symptoms (torticollis). The program was really great and I
> was enjoying myself until somebody who said they were a rehabber came
> up to me and said I was being cruel by keeping my PMV bird alive that PMV
> ...


I'm sorry that happened to you, especially when you go to have an enjoyable day and one person throws a wrench in it. 
I agree 100% that "If an animal has a will to live, then it is our obligation to give it it a chance"
The statements that I am going to make are MY experience in the area that I live....
I've been a vet tech for 40 years, also rescuing and rehabbing. I've rehabbed more animals and birds than I should have because the vets and rehabbers in MY area are "picky choosy" and play God. They will not take pigeons, seagulls, fox, raccoons or skunks. Our local wildlife center won't even take them, if they are taken in (by anyone) they are euthanized. Which makes my blood boil!
My co-workers frown on my pigeons AND me keeping them. What does that say?! That is how I found PIGEON TALK.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I was enjoying myself until somebody who said they were a rehabber came up to me and said I was being cruel by keeping my PMV bird alive that PMV was like AVAIN AIDS that I could give it to my other birds and make the birdsin the park sick with it too.


Hmmm....I suspect I know who that rehabber was, too. Someone that is too ignorant to check the facts. Perhaps I should obtain a copy of the Vindevogle and Duchatel booklet for this person.

Just for the record, in case someone who isn't experienced with PMV reads this thread, I have been keeping PMV recoveries with my other pigeons for nearly 10 years now. In all I have 100 feral pigeons, both PMV recoveries and others, and I have *never* had a pigeon in my aviary develop PMV. I know that other members on this forum can say the same. And it's not because I vaccinate my pigeons because I don't: they are not free flying and the aviary is covered.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She's one of those people whose attitude is "Don't confuse me by telling me the truth".

To me there is something specially appealing and lovable about PMV pigeons (though really I love 'em all  ). It is a real joy to see those who recover to pretty much a state of 'normality' to all appearances, but equally so to see those who have been (it would seem) more afflicted still going about their 'pigeon business' in the aviary, uncaring about their disability, and participating in life in their safe little world.

They are little fighters, with a will to live as strong as any other.

John


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had friends who had AIDS and I currently have a friend who is HIV positive. The kind of prejudice that makes people discriminate against humans, animals, birds, and beings who are sick makes me angry and sad. I pity that person for her small closed mind and her obvious ignorance. I agree that some pamphlets or books might do that person some good, assuming she can read.


----------

